# dx code for CMV retinitis



## Tonyj (Aug 31, 2010)

What diagnosis code(s) would you use for Cytomegalovirus retinitis (CMV retinitis) ?

Tonyj


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 31, 2010)

078.50


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothing else? Would I use an eye code (retinitis)? Anything more specific?

Tonyj


----------



## harshila (Sep 1, 2010)

hi i hope this helps i come up with this code


078.5  cytomegaloviral disease
363.20  chorioretinits unspecified


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, it does help.
Thanks


----------

